# Need castnet and mullet help...



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I am trying to get fish for an fundraising fish fry at my work. I have been saving reef fish and such but seems that I want to try to catch mullet to supplement the lot. I bought a entry level castnet but am struggling... anybody have time and patience this coming monday, tuesday, or wednesday mornings to mentor an old dog...going rod and reel fishing sat & sun and the fish fry is thursday... thanks...

Clint


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

if you can get on grande lagoon state park, go down to the picnic area and wade to the west either blind throwing or throwing at boils or jumps ahead of you...i have many more places but, this one is easy...

other than that, pay frank patti a few $$...and for $30 +/- you can get a case of swaheli (swai) by the case that is white, flakey, and descent fish for a fry...


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks Ultralite, I wish I would have been interested in cast netting when my grandpa tried to teach me.... My best bet would have been to invest my net money into Patti's fish but I do want to learn to throw the net... Its a lost art...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I caught some earlier tonight, If I end up with any more this weekend they're yours. They've been pretty thick around my dock lately..... I throw a 12' custom wilfong net. about $220 but you could find one for half that price probably. The biggest thing is to make sure you have enough weight to get it to sink fast. Generally you want at least a pound of lead per foot of the radius of the net. It's much more about technique than strength, I can get a full spread barely tossing it. If you end up with a net let me know and I can teach you how to toss it.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

there are a couple of video's online you can check out to help you learn to throw...Its all about timing and making sure your net is not tangled at all when you make up your net( getting your net ready to throw). How big is your net and what size mesh are you throwing?


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I may try to go mullet fishing one of those afternoons. If I do ill shoot you a pm. Theyve been really think around the dock lately and quite frankly I'm getting sick of looking at them taunt me. I've been to lazy to get the net out, but its coming. I wouldn't say its a lost art, or maybe I just happen to know quite of few people that can pop a pill on a school of mullet. At some point if you fish, you need to be able to throw a net, whether its catching bait or actually trying to mullet fish. I guess I can see where artificial bait fisherman only my never need to throw one. Luckily I was blessed with a dad that taught me how. Even if I only half listened.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ya, look on youtube. If you load it rite its hard to make a bad throw.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, going to you tube then its out to the yard for some practice...I will be going out fishing again this afternoon and I will post my luck... thanks for all of the help and advice... I was told to start with a small net that I would probably tear up by the time I learned so I bought an cheap 7' net the other day from academy, not sure about the type... it seems okay but doesn't open at all... so I must not be loading it right...I will buy a better net when I figure this out.... Thanks

Clint


----------



## jblahuta (Feb 19, 2011)

they also have those cast nets that have an aluminum ring on the top of them. a buddy of mine bought one and he figured it out pretty quick since it seems to help with giving you a good spread almost every cast. i threw it a couple of times and would for sure recommend it to someone that is just learning how to throw one.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to all for the help, had a little luck this weekend with the rod and reel, getting better with the castnet ....it kinda looks like pac man when it hits the water but that better than before.... If anybody wants to go tomorrow or wednesday just let me know....could still use several pounds of fish before we have to order it...

thanks,

Clint


----------

